# Update on A Team



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Pat thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers for her, Stan and the babies - She was able to get a generator (just picked it up today) so she and Stan and the fluffs will be staying at home now. As Pat and I were on the phone she walked into the house and Stan somehow managed to get the red chair (Tinks chair) back into the house. All she and I could do was laugh together we have NO idea how he got it back in.

Pat does have a pay pal account and was besides herself with the outpouring of generousity to help her. She told me it was ok to post the email address on here but I am a little leary - Anyone wishing to donate, please message me and I will gladly send it to you and you can feel free to pass it along.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LexiMom said:


> Pat thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers for her, Stan and the babies - She was able to get a generator (just picked it up today) so she and Stan and the fluffs will be staying at home now. As Pat and I were on the phone she walked into the house and Stan somehow managed to get the red chair (Tinks chair) back into the house. All she and I could do was laugh together we have NO idea how he got it back in.
> 
> Pat does have a pay pal account and was besides herself with the outpouring of generousity to help her. She told me it was ok to post the email address on here but I am a little leary - Anyone wishing to donate, please message me and I will gladly send it to you and you can feel free to pass it along.


Thanks so much, Linda. I have the address as well that's the link to PayPal so you can also e-mail or PM me to.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LexiMom said:


> Pat thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers for her, Stan and the babies - She was able to get a generator (just picked it up today) so she and Stan and the fluffs will be staying at home now. As Pat and I were on the phone she walked into the house and Stan somehow managed to get the red chair (Tinks chair) back into the house. All she and I could do was laugh together we have NO idea how he got it back in.
> 
> Pat does have a pay pal account and was besides herself with the outpouring of generousity to help her. She told me it was ok to post the email address on here but I am a little leary - Anyone wishing to donate, please message me and I will gladly send it to you and you can feel free to pass it along.


YAY! This makes me so happy! I'm so glad things slowly seem to be coming together for Pat. 

I'll PM you about donating.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LexiMom said:


> Pat thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers for her, Stan and the babies - She was able to get a generator (just picked it up today) so she and Stan and the fluffs will be staying at home now. As Pat and I were on the phone she walked into the house and Stan somehow managed to get the red chair (Tinks chair) back into the house. All she and I could do was laugh together we have NO idea how he got it back in.
> 
> Pat does have a pay pal account and was besides herself with the outpouring of generousity to help her. She told me it was ok to post the email address on here but I am a little leary - Anyone wishing to donate, please message me and I will gladly send it to you and you can feel free to pass it along.


Thank you, Earth Angel Linda, for the update.

I have to be honest with you though ... I have a difficult time cheering Pat to go back to live in her home yet. I just don't feel it can be safe yet. I know you guys have been working your heart out to help clean up a lot of the mess ... however, I would still worry about toxins that can make everyone, including the pups, very sick.

On top of that, the Nor'easter is forecast to hit the same areas again ... with rain, wind, and possibly snow. 

I don't mean to sound negative ... and, of course, I like everyone else, wish Pat the very best and I am there to support her. 

Linda, please PM the information to me so that I can send something to Pat via PayPal. And, again, thank you so much for being such a help to Pat. And, please give Pat hugs from me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I'm right there with you. I don't think it's safe for Pat, Stan and the fluffs to stay in the house. I know how anxious they are to return to normal, but their entire house could be dangerous -- both from toxins as well as gas and electrical issues. I wish that they would try to continue to stay with friends and family until the insurance company and FEMA has been able to review the damage to the house and let them know what is needed.

I also have Pat's PayPal addy if anyone wants to pm me for it.

From Linda's suggestion, I also ordered 600 pee pads for the fluffs to be delivered to Pat's within the next day or so.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

LexiMom said:


> As Pat and I were on the phone she walked into the house and Stan somehow managed to get the red chair (Tinks chair) back into the house. All she and I could do was laugh together we have NO idea how he got it back in.


Get the chair back out to the curb and tie Stan in it. But make sure you get it out there before the trash collector gets there!!

Glad to hear that Pat got a generator and that you guys have kept a sense of humor. Whatever you do, don't let Stan near the generator. In fact, lock it outside so he doesn't get the bright idea to bring it in. Generators give off carbon monoxide which is both lethal and explosive.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope someone is hooking up the generator correctly and that they shut off the main breaker to the house so the power from the generator doesn't run back up the line. You really need to know what your doing with them. 
We have one and needed an electrician to hook it up to the house and it runs through the 220 dryer plug. Every time we need to use it, we have to reread the instruction so we don't fry ourselves or someone else. Yikes, if they haven't used one before. 
Wishing them all the best and hope this next storm does no more damage. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> *Get the chair back out to the curb and tie Stan in it. But make sure you get it out there before the trash collector gets there!!*
> 
> Glad to hear that Pat got a generator and that you guys have kept a sense of humor. Whatever you do, don't let Stan near the generator. In fact, lock it outside so he doesn't get the bright idea to bring it in. Generators give off carbon monoxide which is both lethal and explosive.


 Mary -- you have me laughing so hard I have tears running down my face. 

And do be careful hooking up the generator, Pat, though I think you've been staying with someone with a generator so that person will hopefully help. 

There was just a recall today of some Champion generators that are sold at Costco. Here's a link to anyone who has a generator: Champion Portable Generators Sold At Costco Recalled Due To Fire Hazard CBS New York


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pat, so happy your making some progress. Your lucky to have such great friends...this is when you know who your friends really are, in times of need. Prayers that all will feel normal for you soon.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I nor my pets would live in a flooded home until it was thoroughly inspected by professionals. Glad things are moving along with the clean up. Everyone stay warm and safe.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would have to agree w/those who suggest caution in terms of moving back in---but then we were the first to go back into our apartment after the big earthquake here--and my Greek neighbors were hysterical. When one is in such a situation it is not easy to wait it out, but in hindsight it was probably not our best decision. We did almost leave a few times afterward when the tremors were so strong. We had sleeping bags in our van outside the apt. in case we had to leave quickly---but we also had the world's largest crack going down our balcony from the top to the bottom of the apt. bldg. Was it wise? No, but we, like so many others, had no place else to go. And yes, at the time we had 2 other maltese dogs!
I would be afraid of the toxins in regard to the pups---we did not have that as we had turned off our gas & water when we went back in to get money & computer & the pups---who were home alone. People tried to physically hold us back from entering the bldg. but Dwight went anyhow. Sometimes it is a difficult call.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I know Pat posted earlier about getting space heaters, I pray your safe. Space heaters can be hazardous with perfect wiring, and since your home flooded, the wiring can be compromised. Please be very very careful when plugging things in, even on a generator. I hope your having a safe and warm uneventful night.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I would have to agree w/those who suggest caution in terms of moving back in---but then we were the first to go back into our apartment after the big earthquake here--and my Greek neighbors were hysterical. When one is in such a situation it is not easy to wait it out, but in hindsight it was probably not our best decision. We did almost leave a few times afterward when the tremors were so strong. We had sleeping bags in our van outside the apt. in case we had to leave quickly---but we also had the world's largest crack going down our balcony from the top to the bottom of the apt. bldg. Was it wise? No, but we, like so many others, had no place else to go. And yes, at the time we had 2 other maltese dogs!
> I would be afraid of the toxins in regard to the pups---we did not have that as we had turned off our gas & water when we went back in to get money & computer & the pups---who were home alone. People tried to physically hold us back from entering the bldg. but Dwight went anyhow. Sometimes it is a difficult call.


I can understand, Sandi ... I guess if you really didn't have any place else to go. However, Pat HAS been offered another place to go. She said her friend in HH offered her home to Pat ... until Pat's home was restored. 

Also, I think Pat said she had flood insurance. So, that should cover the costs of restoring her house. And, what about FEMA? Pat, I think Sue asked you about FEMA ... if you had contacted them and your insurance company ... and, a contractor. Even if your insurance company cannot assess the damage in your house at the moment ... they should be able to give you a claim number so that you can work on getting a reputable contractor to start the process of restoring your home. I might have missed your reply to this on FB or SM. 

I just think that real friends of Pat should not try and sugar coat this situation. It is a dangerous situation for both humans and pets, period. It is NOT healthy to be in that house ... and, especially wthout a proper and professional inspection. What if the Nor'easter ... forecast to hit the Jersey shoreline and predicted to cause even more damage, God forbid, does happen on Thursday? I don't think setting up a bar on a hazardous deck will make things all better with another storm approaching. This whole thing does not make sense.

I understand that Pat is under stress with this whole darn mess. But, she is also blessed to have many friends offering her help ... and, friends that I would hope are not going to enable her to stay in an unsafe environment. 

There are a lot of people who do NOT have insurance and therefore really have nothing ... nor another place to stay. Nor do they have friends or family offering to help them financially. THOSE are the people, who unfortunately, have no choice ... but to take risks of staying in a house that is full of toxins and dangerous.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I can understand, Sandi ... I guess if you really didn't have any place else to go. However, Pat HAS been offered another place to go. She said her friend in HH offered her home to Pat ... until Pat's home was restored.
> 
> Also, I think Pat said she had flood insurance. So, that should cover the costs of restoring her house. And, what about FEMA? Pat, I think Sue asked you about FEMA ... if you had contacted them and your insurance company ... and, a contractor. Even if your insurance company cannot assess the damage in your house at the moment ... they should be able to give you a claim number so that you can work on getting a reputable contractor to start the process of restoring your home. I might have missed your reply to this on FB or SM.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::ThankYou:
I do agree Marie---totally!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I can understand, Sandi ... I guess if you really didn't have any place else to go. However, Pat HAS been offered another place to go. She said her friend in HH offered her home to Pat ... until Pat's home was restored.
> 
> Also, I think Pat said she had flood insurance. So, that should cover the costs of restoring her house. And, what about FEMA? Pat, I think Sue asked you about FEMA ... if you had contacted them and your insurance company ... and, a contractor. Even if your insurance company cannot assess the damage in your house at the moment ... they should be able to give you a claim number so that you can work on getting a reputable contractor to start the process of restoring your home. I might have missed your reply to this on FB or SM.
> 
> ...



:goodpost: I totally agree with everything you said Marie.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I can understand, Sandi ... I guess if you really didn't have any place else to go. However, Pat HAS been offered another place to go. She said her friend in HH offered her home to Pat ... until Pat's home was restored.
> 
> Also, I think Pat said she had flood insurance. So, that should cover the costs of restoring her house. And, what about FEMA? Pat, I think Sue asked you about FEMA ... if you had contacted them and your insurance company ... and, a contractor. Even if your insurance company cannot assess the damage in your house at the moment ... they should be able to give you a claim number so that you can work on getting a reputable contractor to start the process of restoring your home. I might have missed your reply to this on FB or SM.
> 
> ...


 
First, please forgive me everyone for not being on. I am SO sorry. If someone would be kind enough to e-mail the address for contributions, I want to help so bad. 

Oh Marie, you are SO right. And I think another storm is coming. But, I have hope in my heart that the authorities, will not let anyone in their homes unless it is safe. I am so counting on that.

I pray for all affected and all are in my heart and prayers.

Please, if someone could PM me the address, I really want to help.

Love to all of you.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

The bar was only placed on the deck when we cleaned out the house at that time - one of Stans friends is coming to pick it up - so its not a permanent fixture for the deck. One of the people that came to volunteer was a contractor and he looked at the deck as well as inside Pats home. I agree with everyone that she should not be staying there however there are looters and no security in the area so many are staying in the area with their possessions they did not loose so they are not stolen.
Again, I do agree with everyone and I am not making light of the situation - I can express my concerns and in the end it is that persons choice. 
Pat is in a very tuff position with Stan and as I do not like to talk negative about people he is simply "Stubborn".
The generator was placed outside by her garage and in a safe area - Randy (Pats friend) I am sure came to help her hook it up as it is not something she NOR stan are able to do.
I really hope that everyone realizes that humor was being placed to get through the tears, and Pat, Stan and the fluffs safety is my #1 concern. I am a real friend of Pat's and do not like that she is staying there as well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I totally agree w/Marie but I maintain my original statement that "sometimes it is a difficult call," and while we can freely & lovingly speak our thoughts in the end we support Pat & the team w/her to call the shots. We don't have all the information and no one is thinking you less than a terrific & oh, so helpful friend. I hope it didn't come across that way, at least from me I can say that wasn't the intention. :wub:
With my adult daughters I speak my mind, but if they make a different choice, I support them as best as I can once I have made clear how I feel.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LexiMom said:


> The bar was only placed on the deck when we cleaned out the house at that time - one of Stans friends is coming to pick it up - so its not a permanent fixture for the deck. One of the people that came to volunteer was a contractor and he looked at the deck as well as inside Pats home. I agree with everyone that she should not be staying there however there are looters and no security in the area so many are staying in the area with their possessions they did not loose so they are not stolen.
> Again, I do agree with everyone and I am not making light of the situation - I can express my concerns and in the end it is that persons choice.
> Pat is in a very tuff position with Stan and as I do not like to talk negative about people he is simply "Stubborn".
> The generator was placed outside by her garage and in a safe area - Randy (Pats friend) I am sure came to help her hook it up as it is not something she NOR stan are able to do.
> I really hope that everyone realizes that humor was being placed to get through the tears, and Pat, Stan and the fluffs safety is my #1 concern. I am a real friend of Pat's and do not like that she is staying there as well.


Linda, I know you have only been trying to help Pat. And, yes, you are a real friend to Pat ... a wonderful friend, for sure. 

I felt EXACTLY that was why Pat was staying in the house ... due to the worry that looters might take whatever Pat and Stan have left. But, at what price does one risk their life and health? And, that of their loved ones ... including four precious pups. 

Now I read on FB early this morning that Pat lost generator power at ten o'clock last night. And, then the gas ran out, too. She said she is going outside to salvage more things to bring into the house ... after cleaning the floor!?

Pat still has friends on FB offering to take her and Stan and pets into their home. It seems as though most of her friends realize the danger of Pat and Stan and the pups staying in the house. 

It was just on the news that some New Jersey communities are once again evacuating due to the Nor'easter. 

And, yes ... you are right, Linda. It is Pat and Stan's choice in the end what they choose to do. At least all of their friends can be at peace knowing that in their own generous and caring ways ... they have been trying to help.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Linda, I know you have only been trying to help Pat. And, yes, you are a real friend to Pat ... a wonderful friend, for sure.
> 
> I felt EXACTLY that was why Pat was staying in the house ... due to the worry that looters might take whatever Pat and Stan have left. But, at what price does one risk their life and health? And, that of their loved ones ... including four precious pups.
> 
> ...


Bless all of you. I know NJ is SO strict, maybe I am naive, but I think they won't let people stay, if it's unsafe. At least I pray. 

Prayers going up.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

oh no ! I'm in Canada and it's all over the news that there will be another storm rolling in on Thursday in NY and NJ. I just heard on the news a few minutes ago this morning. I hope and pray all are safe .


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

For those of us not living Pat's life right now I think it's very hard to understand some of the choices she's making. Yes, FEMA will probably cover a hotel. But Pat is one of thousands who would be looking. Yes, she should get in a professional cleaning service to clean up, detox, etc. before moving back in but, again, she is one of thousands needing needing that service. Staying with friends outside of her area would provide her with warmth, comfort and food but she'd be leaving what little is left of her personal belongings ... her life as she knows it ... unattended and unsecured. Maybe I'm different from others, but I'm a hands on kind of person and I'd be feeling way more stress trying to manage clean up and repair from miles or hundreds of miles away. So, Pat, I am praying no matter what choices you make, God and you yourself will watch over you and keep you safe.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MaryH said:


> For those of us not living Pat's life right now I think it's very hard to understand some of the choices she's making. Yes, FEMA will probably cover a hotel. But Pat is one of thousands who would be looking. Yes, she should get in a professional cleaning service to clean up, detox, etc. before moving back in but, again, she is one of thousands needing needing that service. Staying with friends outside of her area would provide her with warmth, comfort and food but she'd be leaving what little is left of her personal belongings ... her life as she knows it ... unattended and unsecured. Maybe I'm different from others, but I'm a hands on kind of person and I'd be feeling way more stress trying to manage clean up and repair from miles or hundreds of miles away. So, Pat, I am praying no matter what choices you make, God and you yourself will watch over you and keep you safe.


 
Mary, so perfectly said!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have been hesitant to call many of my friends because I don't want to use up their precious batteries on the phones and also because I know that cell service has been intermittent at times.

Pat did give me a call yesterday evening. All she wants to do is GO HOME which I completely understand because I know that in these kinds of tragedies, we all need some normalcy in our lives. I did talk to her about the dangers of moving back in, but she says that she's been staying with friends whose home is just as bad as hers and she really just wants to be home.

I talked to her about what any of us can do to help and told her I was sending her money via PayPal. She asked me (and others) to hold off until after she knows what is going to be done by the insurance company and FEMA. She was very happy about getting the generator and she was thrilled that I had sent her pee pads as that is something that she said she definitely needed. She was also happy that her refrigerator is working. She was just going into her house as we ended our call.

Yes, Stan is making things even more difficult, but that's normal. One other thing that she's really worried about is the nor'Easter that's predicted for tomorrow. She's especially worried because she and most of her neighborhood have placed furniture and other items on the curb outside of their houses and the wind may well blow these items around and cause additional damage.

Pat has a very level head (and a great attitude and a heart of gold), and even though many of us feel that she shouldn't be living in her house at this point -- it is ultimately her decision and I trust her decision.

Continuing to pray for Pat and all of the others (especially my friends) that have been affected by the storm(s).

BTW -- she does feel better that the 2 chis are currently being cared for by Linda and Linda's friend. She says it's easier with just her original 4 although I did offer to come and get any of them except Tink (as he would die without Pat).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I have been hesitant to call many of my friends because I don't want to use up their precious batteries on the phones and also because I know that cell service has been intermittent at times.
> 
> Pat did give me a call yesterday evening. All she wants to do is GO HOME which I completely understand because I know that in these kinds of tragedies, we all need some normalcy in our lives. I did talk to her about the dangers of moving back in, but she says that she's been staying with friends whose home is just as bad as hers and she really just wants to be home.
> 
> ...


:ThankYou::goodpost:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for the update Lynn, I can understand her wanting to stay too. And also very happy to hear that her fridge is working...a blessing there. Thank goodness she has the upstairs level and somewhere untouched by the damage.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

MaryH said:


> For those of us not living Pat's life right now I think it's very hard to understand some of the choices she's making. Yes, FEMA will probably cover a hotel. But Pat is one of thousands who would be looking. Yes, she should get in a professional cleaning service to clean up, detox, etc. before moving back in but, again, she is one of thousands needing needing that service. Staying with friends outside of her area would provide her with warmth, comfort and food but she'd be leaving what little is left of her personal belongings ... her life as she knows it ... unattended and unsecured. Maybe I'm different from others, but I'm a hands on kind of person and I'd be feeling way more stress trying to manage clean up and repair from miles or hundreds of miles away. So, Pat, I am praying no matter what choices you make, God and you yourself will watch over you and keep you safe.


Mary,

I agree 100%. On a much smaller scale, my son got power 2 days before we did and he wanted us to come over to his place, but we opted to stay home because, well, home is just more comfortable and familiar. So I understand Pat's decision well and I, too, pray for her safety. I'm also praying that this nor-easter goes further out to sea and doesn't impact us here in NJ. 

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I can understand, Sandi ... I guess if you really didn't have any place else to go. However, Pat HAS been offered another place to go. She said her friend in HH offered her home to Pat ... until Pat's home was restored.
> 
> Also, I think Pat said she had flood insurance. So, that should cover the costs of restoring her house. And, what about FEMA? Pat, I think Sue asked you about FEMA ... if you had contacted them and your insurance company ... and, a contractor. Even if your insurance company cannot assess the damage in your house at the moment ... they should be able to give you a claim number so that you can work on getting a reputable contractor to start the process of restoring your home. I might have missed your reply to this on FB or SM.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mary to tell it like it is. I just posted on FB. Here is a copy of it :

Pat check your insurance papers. We don't have Flood insurance here in Arizona (had it in Houston) and in our insurance we have 92,700$ for LOSS of USE. You should have something like this too. With no electricity your house is not livable. And I am not even sure you should do something before an insurance agent took a look at your property. The cleaning up and repairs are all paid by the insurance (less deductible). So why clean up yourself ? You need to find a GOOD contractor who will do all the work for you. Check them out with the BBB and Angie's List. You were wondering about your deck. Again check your insurance papers. Your deck should be covered under "Other Structures" up to a certain amount. In my opinion you should take up the offer of one of your close friends to live with them or rent a house they have available until the electricity is back up and an insurance agent came by to assess the damage. By cleaning up and putting some furniture in the trash you are not helping yourself to get the most of your insurance. You should leave it like it is. They are not going to reward you for doing the cleaning yourself.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MaryH said:


> For those of us not living Pat's life right now I think it's very hard to understand some of the choices she's making. Yes, FEMA will probably cover a hotel. But Pat is one of thousands who would be looking. Yes, she should get in a professional cleaning service to clean up, detox, etc. before moving back in but, again, she is one of thousands needing needing that service. Staying with friends outside of her area would provide her with warmth, comfort and food but she'd be leaving what little is left of her personal belongings ... her life as she knows it ... unattended and unsecured. Maybe I'm different from others, but I'm a hands on kind of person and I'd be feeling way more stress trying to manage clean up and repair from miles or hundreds of miles away. So, Pat, I am praying no matter what choices you make, God and you yourself will watch over you and keep you safe.


For me having lived in an area prone to hurricanes and having gone through quite a few of them, it is not hard to understand the choices she is making. But it does not mean that they are the right ones. In cases like this you have to be realistic, not everything will happen over night. Pat does not have to find a hotel. Many of her friends have offered to lodge her. She should take them on at least until electricity is restored. She can take personal belongings she really cares about with her. And if you want your insurance to pay for what it really looked like, don't make it look better. They are going to raise your premiums anyway. Once the insurance agent assessed the damage, the electricity is back and she has a contractor, then it is time to go back and supervise.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Pat....I know it isn't the same thing, but my daughter's house burned down a year ago and they didn't take anything out except what the firemen threw out the windows, until their insurance agent came by. Do you know how long before your insurance people will get to you? Take lots of pics for future use if necessary. Erin's husband when in (after my hubby said it was structurally okay) and took all kinds of pics. We will continue praying for you and the family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

There are some new executive orders from Gov Christie: "Taking action to save homeowners money following Hurricane Sandy, Governor Chris Christie signed Executive Order 107 Friday, prohibiting insurance companies from imposing costly hurricane deductibles on New Jersey homeowners."They also are loosening the need to keep possessions that are ruined. http://www.mycentraljersey.com/arti...-relief-from-insurance-companies-result-Sandy
I can't remember if it was Christie or Cuomo who said they've ordered the insurance industry to not require ruined furnishing be there when they come. Many have thrown it out on the street creating hazards...fire, injury, vermon, etc...so people can use photos, video or a lot of written documentation. Have to check if that was just NY or NJ too but most things are being done in both states.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We love you Pat and I'm thinking about sending you a Snuggie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any new updates from Pat??


----------

